# FTP Password: Anzahl Zeichen?



## anonymous (8. Jan. 2010)

ich habe hier auf meinem ISPConfig Server (2.2.34) ein kleines Problem.
Bei einer Anmeldung über FTP (proftp) werden nur immer die ersten 8 Zeichen
des Passwords verwendet. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Passwortlänge des FTP
Servers selbst zu bestimmen?


----------



## Till (9. Jan. 2010)

Schau mal im first steps guide, Abschnitt 2.4.4:

http://www.howtoforge.com/ispconfig-2.x-first-steps-p2


----------

